# Detroit mini-herf Part 2 "Shoot-n-Herf"



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Well, we're ready for round two in D-town, so here it goes. My first attempt at a herf had myself, Booker, White97Jimmy, Sancho, Mark THS, and Sailchaser. Even though work caused me to be late. This time all are obviously welcome again, but we are gonna meet up and carpool out to either mine, or Sailchasers gun club for some pistol shooting and herfing. Let's see how my second attempt at a herf goes, as i heard that some brothers were interested in making a little noise.

Gun safety # 1, fun is # 2.

Anyways, we are shooting for(pun intended) a sunday afternoon event, with everyone meeting up(at noon?) in the Roseville/St. Clair Shores area, then heading out. There will be several pistols provided by a couple of us to shoot, ranging from .22lr, 9mm, .357 sig, 40 s&w, and whatever else anyone brings. As for ammo, if you would like to blast away feel free, but depending on how much you plan on shooting, i would recomend you grab a box or 2 of ammo to shoot, as this stuff is rising in price faster than gold. Ecspecialy if you wanna shoot the .357 sig, as James has little to no ammo left, but to buy a box would be worth your time, as the 357 sig is an awesome round. I have 22lr/9mm and 40 s&w for those just wanting to try a few clips of each, or we can wild monkey trade ammo for smokes...lol And we can smoke and shoot all together. There will be several members that are gun safe, so even if you are a first time shooter, be not afraid, come try it out.

Oh, and those involved in Bookers Destroy FL mission, bring your next rounds ammunition, as we will all compile our spoils, and send one MOAB to knock the hell out of our next southern target.

Any questions, feel free to PM me.

Jason


edit:

It is totally cool if you do not own a gun, but want to shoot, that is why we are doing this, some like to shoot, some have never shot, that is why i say if you wanna make alot of noise, buy some ammo to bring, or smokes to trade. If you just wanna try it out, then i do have ammo that i whore away for fun and SHTF events. But Ammo prices are WAY up due to the commodities, and the War. Which is why i have cut way back on the amount i go shooting.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Nice to see a thread on this finally :tu

Any word on the date? I leave next week for Boston (until Christmas). I hope I dont miss out on this one


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> Nice to see a thread on this finally :tu
> 
> Any word on the date? I leave next week for Boston (until Christmas). I hope I dont miss out on this one


Oh sorry, we were thinking this upcoming sunday the 9th.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

ZYA_LTR said:


> Oh sorry, we were thinking this upcoming sunday the 9th.


I should be around


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> I should be around


PM inbound


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

I got this Sunday off for work but I have a Wedding to go to and family stuff. I hope to someday make a Detroit Herf!

Enjoys the guns and smokes.:tu


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Jbailey said:


> I got this Sunday off for work but I have a Wedding to go to and family stuff. I hope to someday make a Detroit Herf!
> 
> Enjoys the guns and smokes.:tu


No problem brother, always looking for a reason to shoot and smoke. We'll catch ya next time.

If there is any Detroit Herf you wanna make, it's one of Bookers MGM Herfs, those are a force to be reckoned with. It was my first, and all others pale in comparison, even my own, although this wil only be number 2 i have done.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

ZYA_LTR said:


> No problem brother, always looking for a reason to shoot and smoke. We'll catch ya next time.
> 
> If there is any Detroit Herf you wanna make, it's one of Bookers MGM Herfs, those are a force to be reckoned with. It was my first, and all others pale in comparison, even my own, although this wil only be number 2 i have done.


Look for a biggy this summer by Booker:tu:tu:tu:tu:chk


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

PM Comming Soon....


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Unless Im wrenching on my fiance's damn kia again I should be game for this  

Mark - Ammo Split :r ?


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Attention Flatlanders...we have GOT to find a way to do something like this in MoB territory....:gn :gn :gn


----------



## technodaddy (Jul 16, 2007)

I ain't got those lil short guns, is my marlin 45/70 rifle welcome? its just a hundred yard gun. I havn't shot it in a while. Anyway, not sure if I can make it(work), I will look into it for the 9th.

:ss:tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Sancho said:


> Unless Im wrenching on my fiance's damn kia again I should be game for this
> 
> Mark - Ammo Split :r ?


:r Now that would just be getting ridiculous.

But uhhh, really, I just got a source on a box of pre-revolution musket balls. You in?


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

a shoot and smoke sounds like a blast. a blast get hahah sorry its late.

i want to do this in sc so bad i hope every thing work out good for all of you. good luck


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

technodaddy said:


> I ain't got those lil short guns, is my marlin 45/70 rifle welcome? its just a hundred yard gun. I havn't shot it in a while. Anyway, not sure if I can make it(work), I will look into it for the 9th.
> 
> :ss:tu


Unfortunately, this round we are gonna stick to the lil short guns, but when we do the long range goodies next summer rest assured i got us taken care of:










































But with the weather, and the size of the club, we are gonna stick to just the pistols for right now. That, and rifle ammo is worse than pistol ammo now, .223 is about .25 a round and .308 is around .50 a round. This damn war has me shooting less, and smoking more.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

The big orange box has me working Sunday and I have a christmas party that eveing for work. Have Fun :gnand enjoy. I have sat off and may hit Peters just to keep my finger in shape .


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Look for a biggy this summer by Booker:tu:tu:tu:tu:chk


crap, just found out the ship will be going to the East Coast for Aug & Sept.; may not get my vacation now. time will tell.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

[SIZE="7]"]*Thread Jack*[/SIZE

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=122870

:tu:tu:tu


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

They haven't banned guns in Detroit yet?! :mn


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Just curious are there any updates? because I think Ill be able to make this, but Not 100 percent yet.


Jon


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Joey Link said:


> They haven't banned guns in Detroit yet?! :mn


Only for the bad guys :ss


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Only for the bad guys :ss


Good to hear. Keep fighting the good fight brother :tu


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Kidrock387 said:


> Just curious are there any updates? because I think Ill be able to make this, but Not 100 percent yet.
> 
> Jon


We are still a go for Sunday, and i will say we will still shoot for a noon meeting, at either my place, or James--White97Jimmy''s house, then bandwagon up to the club. So far we are looking at a possible 7 or 8 of us, so if you are interested, feel free to PM me for directions brother, and any others interested.

Jason


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

sailchaser said:


> The big orange box ......


ahhh..you must be an old timer with Home Depot???


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

stevieray said:


> ahhh..you must be an old timer with Home Depot???


Long enough to to have double digits on my apron

I hope all you BOTL's blow all your money on ammo and sticks, but seriously have a great time while I work:hnI'll be thinking about you all day


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

For those interested in going, I will have the following handguns available to shoot:

Sig 226R - .357 Sig
Sig 226R - 40 S&W
Sig 229 - 40 S&W
Sig 239 - 9mm
Glock 19 - 9mm
Glock 30 - 45auto
Beretta NEOS - 22LR

Please, due to the high cost of ammo, I am asking that if you wish to shoot, I have absolutely no problems letting you use any of my sidearms. However, please provide your own ammo. The only condition is that I do not allow any WOLF ammo through any of my pistols. If you have any questions on what to buy, call or PM ZYA LTR or myself and we will give you some suggestions.

It has been a long time since I bought target ammo, as I have cases of "carry" ammo, but WalMart sells Winchester in Value Packs. Prices (they may have gone up) used to range from $11 for 100/9mm to $20 for 100/45auto. They also have Federal 22LR in bulk (550 rounds) for like $11 (or used to have, not sure what it is now).

If anyone has updated prices, please let me know, I need to get some more ammo this weekend.


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

White97Jimmy said:


> For those interested in going, I will have the following handguns available to shoot:
> 
> Sig 226R - .357 Sig
> Sig 226R - 40 S&W
> ...


Damn, i forgot about the Glock 30, i am losing my mind, anyways, woo hoo, lets blow stuff up!!

Don't forget, all parties involved in Bookers FL war, bring round 3, and we will combine for one large shipment.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Chatter about a potential impromptu herf at Robustos tonight in the old Robusto's thread- for anyone interested

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=122120


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Im down for a herfing tonight, although I have to call it quits early cuz I have to be up at 5am for work. Robustos or Baileys is cool with me. I'll PM you my #. I'm about to leave work so I wont have access to PM's. Email, call or text me to get a hold of me.


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

why is all this herfing going on when im not around :hn


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Kidrock387 said:


> why is all this herfing going on when im not around :hn


hehe

come on down, i can refer ya to a good motel that rents by the hour, real close to the city, lots of sights to see....hehe...lol

Joking.

Sent you a PM


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

BASTAGES:chk:chk


----------



## technodaddy (Jul 16, 2007)

Won't be able to attened.( :fu ---->work <------:fu) Ford says I have to work 12 hours. Have fun guys.

:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Joey Link said:


> Good to hear. Keep fighting the good fight brother :tu


:tuThxs



ZYA_LTR said:


> Don't forget, all parties involved in Bookers FL war, *bring round 3*, and we will combine for one large shipment.


:tu:tu



Kidrock387 said:


> why is all this herfing going on when im not around :hn


Detroit has a great group of BOTL's. U soon will find time for us.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

We've gotta peg down some details for tomorrow


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> We've gotta peg down some details for tomorrow


Noon at James--97Jimmy's house, and head to the club from there. Feel free to PM myself or James for directions. SO far we've got James, Myself, Chip, Booker, Mark-ths, and Sancho that are interested. OR call me for those who have my number, or PM me for my number.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Would you guys at least wave when you drive by the store on the way up to the club.
Have enough fun for Me 2 :tu


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

sailchaser said:


> Would you guys at least wave when you drive by the store on the way up to the club.
> Have enough fun for Me 2 :tu


No problem, but it's been eerily quiet, maybe the weather has some scared? We were up at the outlet tonight, and met Booker, he said he is still down, and Chip should be a go also, but still no PM's for directions from others yet. I'ma shootin anyways, been too long, my babies need some attention.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

How should we dress for this?

We'll be outside, right?


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

im sad to report due to the amount of homework and studying I have, I will not be able to attend. Please, Please do this again sometime soon


Jon


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Kidrock387 said:


> im sad to report due to the amount of homework and studying I have, I will not be able to attend. Please, Please do this again sometime soon
> 
> Jon


*NO!!!*


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Bought me some shells, aka "Dayummm 357 mag is expensive"


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Sancho said:


> Bought me some shells, aka "Dayummm 357 mag is expensive"


I hope you mean .357 Sig, as that is what we will have to shoot, no .357 mag, unless booker has a 357 magnum revolver.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

ZYA_LTR said:


> I hope you mean .357 Sig, as that is what we will have to shoot, no .357 mag, unless booker has a 357 magnum revolver.


at ~40 a box I didnt buy any 357. I bought 9mm luger, and 22lr


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Jason, James?



Mark THS said:


> How should we dress for this?
> 
> We'll be outside, right?


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Bueller?


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> Jason, James?


Yes, outside, but there will be a wood burnering stove for us, i would dress warm still though. Sorry, just got up, and i'm amasing all my goodies, and heading to James' soon. anyquestions after sayy 11, call my cell phone.


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Sancho said:


> at ~40 a box I didnt buy any 357. I bought 9mm luger, and 22lr


Good, i wouldn't want you to buy something that you couldn't use. We will have a 40 S&W, and a .45 auto also. A 45 is a fun one to shoot, hell i might grab a box or 2, and when we get there we'll work something out if you guys wanna try it. I might try to grab some .357 Sig also, it's a fun round to shoot too. Dayuuum the wife is gonna kill me.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

That was a hell of a lot of fun.

:ss


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Hell yes it was! Thank Jason and James!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah, big thanks to Jason and James.

Everyone would couldnt make it missed out bigtime.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Just talked with James,you guy's blew off 1.000 rounds I an so Jealous.Glad you all had a great time!!!!! :tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Only 1,000 rounds? Sure felt like more when we were picking them up out of the gravel


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Glad u guys had a great time and had fun. Wish I could have made it but stuff came up. Did anyone collect for the 3round? If so let me know..


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Glad u guys had a great time and had fun. Wish I could have made it but stuff came up. Did anyone collect for the 3round? If so let me know..


Yup, James has collections from myself, Sanch, Mark-THS, and Sailchaser ready for your deployment.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

ZYA_LTR said:


> Yup, James has collections from myself, Sanch, Mark-THS, and Sailchaser ready for your deployment.


:tpd: Lockednloaded


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> :tpd: Lockednloaded


Booker you better hit the launch button quick before Fl. Sinks all the way!:ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Only 1,000 rounds? Sure felt like more when we were picking them up out of the gravel


Bastages:r


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

We snapped a few pics on James' camera. I'm sure he'll have them up sometime soon


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

sailchaser said:


> Just talked with James,you guy's blew off 1.000 rounds I an so Jealous.Glad you all had a great time!!!!! :tu


The real question is, did this include the 22lr we weren't picking up brass for?

James - I have three metal things Im guessing you want back, noticed them and prompty put them back in my pocket :sl


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

sailchaser said:


> Just talked with James,you guy's blew off 1.000 rounds I an so Jealous.Glad you all had a great time!!!!! :tu


Wait until we do up another shoot-n-herf this summer, when we can shoot for longer without losing feeling in our fingers. It's on then, then i'll bring more to shoot then probably. Better start buying ammo now for that one fella's as prices are only going to go up, and rifle ammo makes the pistol prices seem tame.

Here is some of the fun to be had this summer:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1289925&postcount=366

Oh, and James should have pics up soon of today's events hopefully.


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Sancho said:


> The real question is, did this include the 22lr we weren't picking up brass for?
> 
> James - I have three metal things Im guessing you want back, noticed them and prompty put them back in my pocket :sl


Guess that means we are gonna have to have another Robusto's Herf soon to get those back for him, damn the bad luck, more $9 martini's for the wife, and $3 pop for me....lol

Devil Juice.........antsy pantsy.

Gotta see that movie for sure.

Great time fella's can't wait to do it again, and break out the long guns!!!


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks like fun was had by all and no deaths.:gn A double bonus.:tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Simplified said:


> Looks like fun was had by all and no deaths.:gn A double bonus.:tu


How great are the kinds hobbies where 'no one dying' is a bonus :r


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Just was reloading shells for next weekend now I have to count different
1 shell for smoking herf, One for league shoot, 1 for summer shooting herf, one for league shoot ect.ect.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Sancho said:


> The real question is, did this include the 22lr we weren't picking up brass for?
> 
> James - I have three metal things Im guessing you want back, noticed them and prompty put them back in my pocket :sl


You still have my mags??? I thought you left them in my back seat! Just bring them the next time we herf.


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

White97Jimmy said:


> You still have my mags??? I thought you left them in my back seat! Just bring them the next time we herf.


Let's see some pics baby!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

ZYA_LTR said:


> Let's see some pics baby!


:tpd::tpd:


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

I'm at work. Forgot to put them up last night. After I left Jason's house last night, I was too friggin lazy to do anything.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> You still have my mags??? I thought you left them in my back seat! Just bring them the next time we herf.


I thought so to, apparently I absentmindedly put them back in my pocket


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

ZYA_LTR said:


> Yup, James has collections from myself, Sanch, Mark-THS, and Sailchaser ready for your deployment.


Ok cool.:tu

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1325199&postcount=1087


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

White97Jimmy said:


> I'm at work. Forgot to put them up last night. After I left Jason's house last night, I was too friggin lazy to do anything.


I want to see them if only for Jason doubled up with a stogie hanging out of his mouth.

It was like a commercial for America


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> I want to see them if only for Jason doubled up with a stogie hanging out of his mouth.
> 
> It was like a commercial for America


Yup, with a caption:

America: Love it or leave it

We ain't changing...you came here for a reason!


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

ZYA_LTR & Sancho


ZYA_LTR double fistin' with a smoke


Loading them mags


Our herf space


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Me replacing them targets


Some of our favorite things


More loading


Even more loading


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah baby pictures, , hey where is the one were you can see the shell casing being ejected? Come on baby post that one up, i want that one so i can use it as my screen saver on my laptop.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

You Guy's shoot with Class, A Stinky Ashtray In the middle of all the Toy's :tu


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

ZYA_LTR said:


> Yeah baby pictures, , hey where is the one were you can see the shell casing being ejected? Come on baby post that one up, i want that one so i can use it as my screen saver on my laptop.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Double fisting the Sigs IS a commerical for America! Hilarious pictures, thanks for posting those up James


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Jason the question is did you catch the shell to?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Awesome guys....hopefully I'll make one of those herfs in the summer.:tu


----------



## bbaug14 (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't believe I missed out on the opportunity to herf with you guys. I can't wait until the next Detroit area herf. I'll be there!!! (assuming I'm in town of course) I'll be watching this forum intently until it happens. :chk


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

sailchaser said:


> Jason the question is did you catch the shell to?


Nah, i was concentarting on hitting the target. Wise man told me that you should "practice like you play" so i try to make each shot count.

But, although there are no pics of it, at one point i was standing next to James while he was firing, and kicking the ejected cases back at him, he took a few shots to yell at me....:chk


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

ZYA_LTR said:


> Nah, i was concentarting on hitting the target. Wise man told me that you should "practice like you play" so i try to make each shot count.
> 
> But, although there are no pics of it, at one point i was standing next to James while he was firing, and kicking the ejected cases back at him, he took a few shots to yell at me....:chk


With the price of ammo you are right you have to make each shot count, unless af couse you are just blowing something apart, that doesn't count thats just the priciple of blowing something apart for fun of it or as i call it stress relief


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

The only gun I was pretty much just "pointing and rapid firing" was the .22. That seems to be the only cheap caliber left to shoot. I think I may invest in another .22 handgun.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

White97Jimmy said:


> The only gun I was pretty much just "pointing and rapid firing" was the .22. That seems to be the only cheap caliber left to shoot. I think I may invest in another .22 handgun.


:tu:tu


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

White97Jimmy said:


> The only gun I was pretty much just "pointing and rapid firing" was the .22. That seems to be the only cheap caliber left to shoot. I think I may invest in another .22 handgun.


Sancho is already looking at one, he should have his own to bring for the next shoot-n-herf!!!:tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

ZYA_LTR said:


> Sancho is already looking at one, he should have his own to bring for the next shoot-n-herf!!!:tu


We can probalby do a gruop by on ammo next time George the owner of Brown Bear Sporting Goods is a member at our club and cuts us a deal :tu


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks Like a great time guys!!


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

sailchaser said:


> We can probalby do a gruop by on ammo next time George the owner of Brown Bear Sporting Goods is a member at our club and cuts us a deal :tu


Definetely have to look into it, but he better cut you guys a smoking deal to beat out most of the online vendors like Ammoman and the such.



Troop_lee said:


> Looks Like a great time guys!!


Oh hell ya, had a blast, can't wait to do it summer time, when we can make a longer day out of it.


----------

